# Transformar Monitor PC en monitor TV



## Anami (Jul 9, 2007)

Hola Gente!!! Me presento... soy Anami y me da un placer enorme pertenecer a este foro..! Ya que es y tiene un material de mil maravillas!!! Los felicito!! He leído un montonazo pero lo que ando buscando... aun no lo encontré... 
Por eso vengo directamente a preguntarles y... espero que me ayuden...   
Como dice el Asunto, estoy rompiendome la cabeza para entender y, dentro de lo posible, convertir un viejo monitor de PC en un TV. No importa *si sale en Blanco y negro, *la ausencia de sonido, etc... Lo que necesito es amplificar la señal de video proveniente de un equipo analogico - o sea sin trabajar con la PC-... nada más...

Tampoco es necesario que tenga/reciba señal de RF, sino señal por video compuesto ( 75 ohms a 1 vpp) La norma es indiferente. Aunque si es PAL Mejor...

Creen que es posible? Espero que alguien me de una manito...   Gracias de antemano... ¡Promento Responder!  

Gracias...

Anami


----------



## yoelmicro (Ago 8, 2007)

Mira te puedo decir como hacerlo.
Solo tendrás que sumar las tres componentes de video (RGB) que entran al Display del PC e insertar solo el video recortando los pulsos de sincronismo.
Te fabricas un separador de sincronismos que sea capaz de separar los verticales 
y los horizontales y ya esta.
Pensare en como hacerlo…………
Espero esto te ayude.
YoElMiCrO


----------



## Hmercado (Ago 9, 2007)

Existen unos aparatos a muy buen costo que te permiten hacer esto, solo escribe en google o ebay acerca de tv tuner for pc monitor, estos tambien te permiten usar entrada de video y s-video.


----------



## Edgardo David (Ago 26, 2007)

...Hola ANAMI...Te envio este circuito y base del proyecto,espero que te sirva...hace un tiempo que lo vengo estudiando el tema. 


Mezclador de señales para Video

El proyecto de un circuito que combina correctamente las señales de Video y Sincronismo.
El dispositivo que suele denominarse TERMINAL esto es el INTERFACE entre el organo ORDENADOR y la pantalla de Video,debe perfeccionar en su terminal la salida, no solo la SEÑAL DE VIDEO propiamente dicha, sino tambien en las dos (2) senales de SINCRONISMO correspondiente.
La señal de Sincronismo llamada de VERTICAL (S.V), y la de Sincronismo Horizontal (S.H),tiene una accion sobre la defleccion Vertical/Horizontal del Ase electronico, mientras la señal de Video contiene unas informaciónes que constituyen la imagen visible en la pantalla.
Las tres (3) señales totalmente diferentes entre si. Se combinan en la etapa MEZCLA mostrado en la Fig. 2
Dicha etapa esta constituida basicamente por los elementos semiconductores TRANSISTORES (TR: 1 / 2) muy pocos elementos asociados.
La mescla de señales entonces se conduce solo por el TR: 2 que junto a resistores  R: 2 / 3 constituyen una compuerta ( NO).
El resistor TR: 1 actua simplemente como seguidor ensego para adaptar la impedancia de salida de valores reducidos.La amplificadorrud de la señal de salida puede ajustarse con la ayuda de un (p 1) la cual permita adoptar al montage a cualquier monitor de TV a receptor de TV.
Los aparatos que disponen de entrada de video, deben recibirla atraves de un modulador, la mescla de video esta adoptada para muchos ANCHOS DE BANDAS que llegan hasta los 26 Mhz aproximadamente.

MODO DE NATERIALES:

TR: 1.............2ª 298 (reemplazado por 422)
TR: 2 ...........BC 547 B

RESISTORES: Mas o menos uno por ciento a un cuarto de wats

R: 1 /4............... 680 Ohms
R: 2 / 3 ............ 4,7 Ohms
R: 5 .................  82 Ohms

Potenciometro  N 1 :.............. 100 Ohms

Potencia por presets

Capacitores 
C: 1 ..................... 1 Uf  X  12 V electrolitico

Radio circuito impreso por  una fuente de  5 Vols  a 15 miniamperios  y terminales  de entrada y salida

ESQUEMA:

Cualquier cosa consultame...
Saludos

Edgardo David


----------

